# Errors on recent portupgrade



## dbolton (Dec 27, 2010)

After a portsnap fetch/update, I ran a `portupgrade -arR` Normally it runs to completion without errors but today I see:


```
Skipping 'lang/php5-extensions' (php5-extensions-1.3) because a requisite package 'php5-zip-5.2.12' (archivers/php5-zip) 
failed (specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - devel/automake110 (port directory error)
        - devel/automake19 (port directory error)
        ! devel/autoconf (autoconf-2.62)        (install error)
        * devel/autoconf (autoconf-2.67)
        * lang/php5 (php5-pcre-5.2.12)
        * lang/php5 (php5-spl-5.2.12)
        ! security/php5-filter (php5-filter-5.2.12)     (missing header)
        ! archivers/php5-zip (php5-zip-5.2.12)  (missing header)
        * lang/php5-extensions (php5-extensions-1.3)
```

I did a search for missing header stuff on the two php5 apps but it did not reveal much usable data for a possible resolution.  Additionally, anyone know why I have multiple autoconf versions? My pkg_info shows four different versions of autoconf (with one wrapper) and four different versions of automake (again with one wrapper). 

What can I do to resolve these errors?
Running version 7.2

Thanks in advance...


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 27, 2010)

Always, yes always, check /usr/ports/UPDATING before upgrading ports.  There have been recent changes to the autotools stuff.  Maybe easiest to delete your installed autoconf* and automake* packages and let the new versions install as dependencies.


----------



## dbolton (Dec 27, 2010)

Okay, fixed the autoconf/make stuff. Now on to why archivers/php5-zip and security/php5-filter are missing headers. Guess I will look at the port maintainer's sites ;-(


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 27, 2010)

Try them again in case the autotools were the problem.  Maybe capture the output...

PS: pirate mode ("portupgrade -arR") is not necessary, it's the same as "portupgrade -a".


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 27, 2010)

[cmd=]less +/^20100409 /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd] caused a lot of victims as well.


----------



## dbolton (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for that tip Warren. I learned pirate mode many years ago (Dru @ O'Reilly) and just never revisited the man page on it ;-/ 
Additionally, I usually do check the UPDATING file, but pulled a major brain fart on that one today. I kept thinking I was missing something prior to running portupgrade...oh yeah... ;-P

My problem on the php5 stuff was a little deeper. It turns out pcre was built in to PHP5.3, which was causing the failure. After I checked the /usr/ports/MOVED file, noticed this:

```
security/pecl-filter|security/php5-filter|2008-12-11|Now bundled in php5
```
Not sure why previous port upgrades worked (as short as two months ago) without an error. Anyway, I am just finishing up a complete uninstall/reinstall of php5 and extensions followed by another `pkgdb -Fu` to clean out the old dependencies. I manually deleted the pecl-filter and php5. The reinstall yeilded no errors (yeah!) and all is working as it should be.


----------



## dbolton (Dec 29, 2010)

One final note. I wrote up the steps I took to resolve this last portupgrade failure issue which can be found here:
http://www.davidbolton.com/?p=97


----------

